# How to fish w/ crabs?



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I always hear of people using different varieties of crabs as bait(fiddler, blue, hermit,etc.). My question is, how do you use them, or keep them on a hook?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

hook them through the shell


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I've used fiddler and smaller blue crabs. Fiddlers you can hook alive and whole. Blue crabs, I've cracked them into a few pieces and hooked them like that.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

There are several good video's on YouTube about how to fish with crabs. Check them out.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Fella out on 3MB one night was catching some pretty big black drum on blue crabs. He cut the crab in half then hooked it right through the shell.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish with one hand, scratch with the other!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Fish with one hand, scratch with the other!


LOL!

We take a soft shell crab and quarter it when we can find one...usually in the grass beds...couple of legs dangling and it's red fish candy!

My wife used to fish for BIG stripers up in the Chesapeake and that's how they fished with crabs...

one day we were wade fishing and this is what we did with great results...


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I prefer to use the shampoo before going fishing to prevent any itching but everyone has their own theory. Plus who wants nut funk on their baits. 

In all seriousness just hook him in the corner of the shell. You can cut up the crab if you like or use whole. I find cutting them up works better as it lets the smell out (no pun intended)


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hook them through there back leg near the body, crab will still be able to swim. 
I always just freeline them with a circle hook,


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

Whoaaa! Fishing with a soft shell? Mine are going straight in the fryer!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Beer-a-Cuda said:


> Whoaaa! Fishing with a soft shell? Mine are going straight in the fryer!


I agree, would never use a soft shell crab for bait! Fry them up, slap them on some bread and your good to go!!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Ultralite said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> My wife used to fish for BIG stripers up in the Chesapeake and that's how they fished with crabs...


When we fished for rock, we never used crab... I am sure its good bait though, cause they do love crabs. We liked eating the crabs too much though. We always trolled for them, can remember bringing home ones that would hang over the ends of the back porch steps.


----------

